# 2005 Pathfinder hard starting 1st thing in the morning



## MilesTeg (Oct 20, 2011)

This issue just recently started happening. I will try to start and it just turns over and over but never starts. Usually after trying a few times it finally starts. Once it starts, it runs fine. This hard starting usually happens 1st thing in the morning and after it finally starts, it does not have trouble restarting.

This morning I kept trying but it just would not start and it seemed like the battery was starting to drain from trying. I sprayed some starting fluid in the air cleaner and it started right up.

Any thoughts on this? Bad sparkplugs maybe?

There are no codes to be read.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possibly... How old are your spark plugs? They should be replaced at 105,000 miles. Stick with the original NGK laser platinums. You can usually pick them up at Advance Auto Parts for $10 each.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

your symptoms are common, especially when the weather gets cold
i'll bet dimes to donuts that you problem is related to:
weak/old battery
and or
corroded or loose battery cable clamps
(watch that negative clamp - even with the nut tightened, the cable clamp may be loose on the post)
recommendation:
charge & load test battery, replace negative cable clamp, clean posts thoroughly, grease them, start engine, check charging system output voltage
please let us know if this turns out to be the case
many problems turn out to be simple


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If it was turning over normally but having hard start only first thing in morning could be a fuel issue( under or over fueling). You could try priming the fuel system by turning ignition from off to run a few times before trying to crank/start. If it then starts on the first try likely fuel pressure is low.

Since it starts right up with starter fluid, suggests fuel issue. I would have fuel pressure/pump/regulator tested for proper operation.

In addition if not done before, have a health check run on the engine ( ECT/fuel trims, o2 sensors) also throttle body cleaning may be necessary.


----------

